# Netflix Looks Better on Native App vs. Bolt



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey Everyone -

So earlier today I was trying to watch Netflix on my 4K television and for some reason Netflix looked better through the TV's App instead of TiVO's App. 

The max output I had on my Bolt was 1080i (not sure how it got set up that way) but is that why it probably looked better on my TV's App instead of the Bolt?

I'm assuming that even though Netflix was pushing 1080p it was only going through at 1080i since that's the highest video output that was selected - right?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If the TV was doing 4k and the Bolt was only doing 1080i then yes, that would explain why the TV looked better. Is the Bolt connected to the TV using an HDMI 2.0 cable? Is it connected to an HDMI 2.0 port? Does your TV support HDCP 2.2? All of those things are required for the Bolt to output 4k video.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> If the TV was doing 4k and the Bolt was only doing 1080i then yes, that would explain why the TV looked better. Is the Bolt connected to the TV using an HDMI 2.0 cable? Is it connected to an HDMI 2.0 port? Does your TV support HDCP 2.2? All of those things are required for the Bolt to output 4k video.


What Dan said. And don't assume that your TV's HDMI Input #1 is where the BOLT should be plugged-in. As another TCFer just learned, you'll need to check your TV's manual to determine the correct, standards-compliant input.


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

Also if you're connected via WiFi and have your bolt installed in a cabinet or something that could be hindering the signal that could cause potentially cause it to not stream as high of bitrate. I'm sure the TV has better placement of its antennas than the Bolt does.

I have a 802.11ac AP in direct line of site to my bolt, however the bolt says the signal is only 50% good. Mainly because its in my cabinet surrounded by other metal devices.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> If the TV was doing 4k and the Bolt was only doing 1080i then yes, that would explain why the TV looked better. Is the Bolt connected to the TV using an HDMI 2.0 cable? Is it connected to an HDMI 2.0 port? Does your TV support HDCP 2.2? All of those things are required for the Bolt to output 4k video.


Thanks for the feedback.

1) My Netflix plan only supports 1080p videos at the time (I need to update to the 4K plan) so my native TV App was only pushing 1080p.

2) My TiVO video output was only at 1080i (not 1080p) so I assume that's why it looked bad? Because it can't push 1080p unless I allow it to do so, right?

3) Yes - I'm using and HDMI 2.0 Cable but I have it plugged into the HDMI 1 slot. I have a Sony XBR65X930C so I'm not sure which HDMI slot I'm up posed to plug the Bolt into? How do I find that out?

4) The Bolt is connected via MoCA and the native TV is over WiFi so I don't think I should have any connection issues.

Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## cyphr (Oct 19, 2015)

Did you try to set 1080p on your Tivo?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

johndoedoes said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> 1) My Netflix plan only supports 1080p videos at the time (I need to update to the 4K plan) so my native TV App was only pushing 1080p.
> 
> ...


2) You have to check the 1080p/24 pass through mode to get the maximum quality from TiVo.

4) I wasn't talking about the internet connection. HDCP 2.2 is the new encryption standard for HDMI 2.0. It's required for 4K content, but some 4K TVs do not have it. So before you can do 4K you need to double check the specs on your TV, and verify the input. Some TVs only have 1 HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 port so the TiVo will need to be plugged in to that one.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> 2) You have to check the 1080p/24 pass through mode to get the maximum quality from TiVo.
> 
> 4) I wasn't talking about the internet connection. HDCP 2.2 is the new encryption standard for HDMI 2.0. It's required for 4K content, but some 4K TVs do not have it. So before you can do 4K you need to double check the specs on your TV, and verify the input. Some TVs only have 1 HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 port so the TiVo will need to be plugged in to that one.


I'm very frustrated right now. I purchased this television in 65 inches (it comes in two sizes) and it says it supports HDCP 2.2.

When I look deeper into the specs it looks like only the 75inch model does?

http://www.sony.com/electronics/televisions/xbr-x940c-x930c-series/specifications

But then here it says the 65 inch does...I'm so confused.

https://docs.sony.com/release/specs/XBR65X930C_mksp.pdf


----------

